

What became of the Basic Income Grant in Namibia, Otjivero? - DanielleMolloy
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=de&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=ja&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.brandeins.de%2Flesen%2Fwas-wurde-aus%2Fgrundeinkommen-in-namibia.html&act=url

======
JesseMReeves
There have been similar projects in India and Brazil:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_income_in_Brazil](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_income_in_Brazil)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_income_in_India](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_income_in_India)

The Namibia project section at WP also contains some good references:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_income_guarantee#Namibia](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basic_income_guarantee#Namibia)

